# Northeast/ Niagara Falls Rally



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey everyone, I am new to the board so please allow me to introduce myself. My name is Tim Renzoni, I work at Colton RV in N. Tonawanda near Niagara Falls, NY. After browsing this awesome forum, I figured I would join up and see if I could be of help in putting a ralley together for you folks. We do several each year for our customers, including an amazing customer appreciation weekend at 4 Mile State Park located on Lake Ontario.

If I can be of help, please shoot me an email, or PM me on the forum.

Take good care

Tim
www.coltonrv.com


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The offer is nice and I am not sure where the planning stage is but starting another thread under almost the same topic name is going to drive us dizzy if people planning have to try and follow both.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

CURRENT NIAGARA FALLS RALLY INFORMATION

Tim,

You or any other Outback campers that you know are more than welcome to join up for this event that is already in planning.

Please feel free to add your input as you see fit. The more the suggestions the better-usually. Please use the link at the top for all suggestions and ideas, trying to keep it somewhat organized.

Our planning stage, as of right now is waiting for January 2006 when the campgrounds will be in booking mode for next season. As you can see by the list, we have several folks that plan on making the trek. I am, at a snails pace, assembling a more thorough list of potential attendees.

Maybe we will see ya around.... action


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> CURRENT NIAGARA FALLS RALLY INFORMATION
> 
> Tim,
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for the link. I will read through it to see what direction the plans are going in. If anything comes up and you need a little extra clout with a camp site, don't hesititate to call on me.

Tim Renzoni
www.coltonrv.com


----------

